# Feeder Rats



## alexbee (Mar 3, 2016)

Hey guys

can anyone recommend a place for me to buy rats? im sick of paying the pet shop prices, ive had a look at rodent farm but they have a min 2kg order which is annoying. Im in Brisbane if that helps.

Alex


----------



## ronhalling (Mar 4, 2016)

I would be be giving [MENTION=41835]Wokka[/MENTION] a go, he is a member on here.  ....................Ron


----------



## Wokka (Mar 4, 2016)

thanks for the recommendation Ron, but Rodentfarm is not geared up to deliver small quantities to Brisbane.we require thermal mass to maintain temperature during transit. We recommend that if you require less than 2 kilos you support your local pet shop. Without support they will disappear and their will be nothing locally.


----------



## Chris1 (May 26, 2018)

2kg isn't really much, they last for ages in the freezer, get multiple sizes if you're feeding a growing snake.... Otherwise team up with other locals and put in a bigger order?


----------



## Ropey (May 26, 2018)

Shame you weren't in Newcastle @alexbee . I used to pay stupid prices at my local pet shop too until I found Southern Cross Reptiles. I went from paying upwards of $70 for 6 rats down to $24 for 6 rats. SCR feeds them the good stuff...... no dog food.


----------

